# S14 BOV w/ HS Turbo Kit? Opinions?



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Does anyone know how many psi a stock BOV from an S14 SR20DET can hold? I know that Wes is running (i think) 14psi using the HS turbo kit and i think that the BOV from an S14 can hold that.

YES i know that the HS kit already comes w/ a BOV but i like the sound from an S14 and i can get my hands on one for basically free (my brother's car). For those of you who are questioning my opinion.. listen to this short video i took of my brother's car. His BOV FLUTTERs .... im SO IN LOVE :fluffy: ((Click Me To Watch))


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno what it will hold, but if you want a cheap OEM BPV(not bov!), there is absolutely no better choice than a first gen eclipse bpv. It can easily hold more than 14, 22 lb+ of boost if crushed IIRC, and can be found much cheaper (50 bucks at any junkyard, 100 new.) Just trying to give u a heads up.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

vodKA said:


> I dunno what it will hold, but if you want a cheap OEM BPV(not bov!), there is absolutely no better choice than a first gen eclipse bpv. It can easily hold more than 14, 22 lb+ of boost if crushed IIRC, and can be found much cheaper (50 bucks at any junkyard, 100 new.) Just trying to give u a heads up.


yea i already know about crushed 1st gen blow off valves (which equates to BOV, what do u mean by BPV?) and how they can hold alot ... but i want my blow off valve to flutter !!! FLUTTER WHY WON'T YOU????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am using the Greddy Type S. Not part of the HS kit.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey sorry to cut in on the thread, but i just ordered turbotommy's ic piping, which comes w a 1 gen dsm bov flange. i am getting a greddy type s, so will i have to weld on a new flange for it? or can i keep the same flange...i think i have to change it  thanks
tommy


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Bump ...

Anyone know how much boost a S14 Blow-Off-Valve can hold?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> yea i already know about crushed 1st gen blow off valves (which equates to BOV, what do u mean by BPV?) and how they can hold alot ... but i want my blow off valve to flutter !!! FLUTTER WHY WON'T YOU????


Just so you know, BPV=bypass valve. But you're right, its the same thing


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not necessarily. Under no circumstance could you vent a BPV atmospherically (must be recirced), whereas a BOV has the option of venting atmospherically or recirc'ing


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i found this on the sr20 forums, but supposedly for the Greddy Type S you have to modify it a bit for recirculation. well heres the instructions:

Here is how you adjust the GReddy Type for recirculation mode: 

1. disassemble the BOV by removing the allen screws that secure the purple portion of the BOV. 

2. Inside, you will find an inner spring and an outer spring. Remove the outer spring and put it aside. 

3. Reassemble the BOV using only the inner spring inside. As you reassemble the the valve, be sure that the adjusting
screw is in place and sticking down about 1/4". This helps align the upper spring perch. 

4. Once assembled, unscrew the adjusting screw and remove the locking nut from the adjusting screw. Wrap the lower
half of the threads of the adjusting screw with plenty of Teflon tape. 

5. Screw the newly wrapped adjusting screw back into the BOV. Screw it in only a few turns. 

6. Get a hand held vacuum pump with built in vacuum gauge. These can be rented or purchased from an auto parts store. 

7. Attach the hose from the pump to the upper nipple of the BOV. Apply vacuum to the BOV by squeezing the pump.
Continue pumping until you see the plunger of the valve BEGIN to lift off its seat. Note at what vacuum level this
occurs by looking at the reading on the gauge built into the pump. 

8. Our goal here is to have the valve BEGIN to lift off its seat at around 10 inHg of vacuum. For example, if it
BEGINS to lift at 18 inHg, you will need to loosen the adjusting screw. If it lifts at 5 inHg, then you will need to
tighten the adjusting screw. 

9. If you cannot get the valve to BEGIN lifting at 10 inHg, don't worry......anywhere from 7 inHg to 15 Hg will be
fine. 10 inHg is the target reading here. 

10. Once you have adjusted the BOV and gotten the readings you want, tighten down the locknut. One last time,
squeeze the pump several times and look at the gauge. It should hold vacuum for a long time and not leak down. The
Teflon tape here is necessary. Without it, the valve WILL leak down every time. 

11. This method is only valid for recirculated BOV applications, as the valve will be open at idle. If you are using
your Type S as an atmospheric BOV, then you will need to tighten up the valve to be closed at idle. This means that
the valve would BEGIN to open at about 23 inHG, depending on how much vacuum your engine creates.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info .. i originally (and still want to kno) info about an SR20DET BOV/BPV ... but the Greddy S Type was my second choice.. Thanks for the info, once again.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Fwiw*



TofuShop said:


> Thanks for the info .. i originally (and still want to kno) info about an SR20DET BOV/BPV ... but the Greddy S Type was my second choice.. Thanks for the info, once again.


I adjusted my type s to those specs and it works perfect.


----------

